# Reptile Cage Carpet



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone know any good sites where they arent expensive??


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

anyone knowww?


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Try Petzoo, don't know how big you want it though!

Repti Cage Carpet

If you do a 'repti cage carpet' google there's loads of sites selling it. Think that's what I'll get for my baby leo when she goes into her big viv.


----------



## Mitch (Mar 3, 2007)

Ive seen some types that look just like house carpet. lol
Never used it myself. Is it any good? 
Ive heard some people on here use grass matting just like the stuff used in veg shops.
Two mats. One for tank and one spare when washing other.


----------



## Gracie-uk (Apr 12, 2007)

is it easy to clean?


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

Zoo Med Repti Cage Carpet Has just been added to my site.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

how much is P&P for an extra large one..


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> how much is P&P for an extra large one..


 
if its sent recorded delivery i think its 3.38


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

DONT DO IT..its horrible stuff!!! scrapes your snakes,can burn,Stinks,quite hard to cleanright,NOooooo If its for lizards kills their toes..nooooo lol point made?
i hate this stuff...


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

klair328 said:


> DONT DO IT..its horrible stuff!!! scrapes your snakes,can burn,Stinks,quite hard to cleanright,NOooooo If its for lizards kills their toes..nooooo lol point made?
> i hate this stuff...


point made petal xx BUT


im needing it for the shelves for my waterdragon viv.... if i dont cover the shelves he wil slide off the shelves i have for him.... hes a crazed dragon


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

use some carpet i use old carpet for the iggy shelfs..doesnt catch their toes


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

klair328 said:


> use some carpet i use old carpet for the iggy shelfs..doesnt catch their toes


ahhhh.. might try that 

( ps i know its off-thread .. but just to let you kow scotts a bit better today.. xxx )


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

good news thats great...xx *mwah!*


----------

